# Need opinions on 6-way dozer blade for my CTL



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have the oppurtunity to purchase a barely used Bobcat 96" 6-way dozer blade for a great price...

My question is:

Is this blade too wide for my 80HP CTL? I would be using the blade for maintenance of my 1 mile gravel/dirt driveway, general grading, and snow removal. For the snow removal, it will work fine, but I'm concerned about the performance in the dirt... I won't be using it as a D3, and will be the only operator...

It's such a great deal that I could buy it and have it cut down to 84"...

Any thoughts? Experiences?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Dozer blades work great but take some getting used to. Like you said it isn't a D3 it's easy to take too much. I have an 84" Grouser blade with no complaints you should be fine with a 96"er.


----------

